# Dryer Sheets will kill you



## capjak (Nov 7, 2009)

DW says can not use dryer sheets anymore to get rid of static cause they cause cancer????  

Anyone have any alternatives?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2009)

There are some "natural" dryer sheets on the market that claim to use all natural herbs and scents, but not the chemicals that regular dryer sheets have.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 7, 2009)

capjak said:


> DW says can not use dryer sheets anymore to get rid of static cause they cause cancer????
> 
> Anyone have any alternatives?


 
For a long time I only used them in loads that had alot of nylon clothing to control static cling.  They aren't needed in most loads--especially if you have soft water.  Just don't use them.  There are also sprays that you can use if your clothes really do need some static relief.  Use only the items that need it as the sprays probably aren't any safer than the sheets but at least you would only be using them when absolutely needed.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 7, 2009)

We use Bounce to keep mosquitos, no see ums and tics from bothering us while hiking , fishing and picnicing. We use them in the dryer too. If we did everything that everyone told us not to because of health reasons, we wouldn't be doing half the stuff we do now.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 7, 2009)

*Source?*

What's the source for this allegation?  Any legitimate scientific or research sources?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 8, 2009)

A search turned up some stuff from 2004. Nothing substantiated. Nothing on www.snopes.com

Jim Ricks


----------



## pjrose (Nov 8, 2009)

Snopes was my first check, then Google.  Some sites note various chemicals in the sheets - chemicals that are probably in many other products.  Chemicals that are probably not good.  But in what amounts?  And how do the amounts compare to what is harmful?

Now I'm not belittling this, I'm really not.  We are exposed every day to many many harmful substances, and any reduction in exposure is probably a good thing.  But without some solid research or evidence, I'm not ready to believe that they'll kill us.


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 8, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Snopes was my first check, then Google.  Some sites note various chemicals in the sheets - chemicals that are probably in many other products.  Chemicals that are probably not good.  But in what amounts?  And how do the amounts compare to what is harmful?
> 
> Now I'm not belittling this, I'm really not.  We are exposed every day to many many harmful substances, and any reduction in exposure is probably a good thing.  But without some solid research or evidence, I'm not ready to believe that they'll kill us.



Well, my brother could have used a dryer sheet one day in particular, and I bet he wished he used them in his dryer!  That day would be the one where he made it thru almost an entire day of work, only to discover toward the end of the day that his daughter's underwear had inadvertently wound up in the pants leg of his work pants.  How did he find out?  Well, eventually they worked their way down to the bottom, then fell out on the shop floor.  Fortunately for him he had just enough time to scoop them up and shove them in his pocket before any of his coworkers found them.  In that particular case, a dryer sheet might have SAVED someone!


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 8, 2009)

capjak said:


> DW says can not use dryer sheets anymore to get rid of static cause they cause cancer????
> 
> Anyone have any alternatives?



I don't use dryer sheets at all.  I use liquid fabric softener, organic, no dyes, no perfumes, no chemicals.  I used to use all that perfumy stuff, but ds has hyper-sensitive skin, so we have to go the dye free perfume free route with everything that touches his skin.  We even use organic cotton sheets on his bed.  I find that, now that I am used to not smelling like the bear on the snuggle commercial, I actually prefer it.


----------



## M. Henley (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hmmm...*

After spending 40-plus years in chemical laboratories, with fumes so thick at times that you couldn't see the other end of the lab, I don't think I will worry too much about a dryer sheet.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Well, my brother could have used a dryer sheet one day in particular, and I bet he wished he used them in his dryer!  That day would be the one where he made it thru almost an entire day of work, only to discover toward the end of the day that his daughter's underwear had inadvertently wound up in the pants leg of his work pants.  How did he find out?  Well, eventually they worked their way down to the bottom, then fell out on the shop floor.  Fortunately for him he had just enough time to scoop them up and shove them in his pocket before any of his coworkers found them.  In that particular case, a dryer sheet might have SAVED someone!



That would be so funny to see as long as it wasn't me.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 8, 2009)

*Speaking of Dryer Sheets and Fabric Softener.....*

We use fabric softener, usually unscented.  If you use your machine's fabric softener dispenser, be sure to remove and clean it occasionally.  We didn't, and it got full of gunk.  I soaked it for days in hot water and vinegar, periodically shaking it to get the gunk out.  A LOT of blackened stuff came out - possibly some kind of mold that had built up in the gunk.  Blech.  Now we only use the fabric softener ball that gets rinsed out in every load.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 8, 2009)

I take antioxidants.  I think everyone should because you never know which chemical will kill you.  Better to boost your immune system so it can detox itself of all this stuff.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 9, 2009)

I rip my bounce in 1/3's, and only use 1/3 per load in the dryer.  It also saves a lot of money.  Works just fine.


----------



## bobby (Nov 9, 2009)

My neighbor, an appliance repair person, said not to use the sheets because they eventually coated the electronics. So I only use them for company towels or to tone down the smell when I've soaked a greasy stain in Lestoil. They can be reused several times.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 9, 2009)

Anyone else use the blue balls?


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> Anyone else use the blue balls?



Not til about February. Oh, never mind.   What's blue have to do with it?

Jim


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 9, 2009)

chriskre said:


> I take antioxidants.  I think everyone should because you never know which chemical will kill you.  Better to boost your immune system so it can detox itself of all this stuff.


You do realize that the anti-oxidants themselves can kill you? As you said, you never know which chemical will kill you, and anti-oxidants will do the job as nicely as any other chemical.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> Anyone else use the blue balls?



Downey ball?  Yes, I switched to those instead of the machine's dispenser, as the dispenser got clogged and gunky and grew icky black stuff.  

Re a post about towels, I never never use fabric softener on towels - it coats the fibers and decreases the absorbency.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 9, 2009)

http://mcs-america.org/SteinemannDryerSheets.pdf


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 9, 2009)

Jestjoan said:


> http://mcs-america.org/SteinemannDryerSheets.pdf


 
Sounds like scary stuff.  Noticed ethanol is on the list.  You guys better stop drinking that stuff!


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 9, 2009)

I've decided that since dryer sheets can kill me, maybe laundry in general will kill me.  Heck, housework is deadly.  I think I'll give it all up.:hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Nov 9, 2009)

Rose Pink said:


> I've decided that since dryer sheets can kill me, maybe laundry in general will kill me.  Heck, housework is deadly.  I think I'll give it all up.:hysterical:



Oh yeah, I'm with you!  :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## hvacrsteve (Nov 9, 2009)

*Computers will kill you!*

if a computer is dropped on your head from a height of at least 6 feet it will cause a major injury and the potential for death, so please do not walk under falling computers!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 10, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Oh yeah, I'm with you!  :hysterical: :hysterical:


I'm a big believer in states of equilibrium.

If  you just stop cleaning the house, of course the house gets dirtier.  But that's just because there isn't any dirt inside to track outside the house, whereas there's plenty of dirt outside to get tracked inside. Thus, at first all of the movement of dirt is from outside to inside.

But as the house accumulates dirt, there are more opportunities to track dirt outside and the rate of dirt "output" increases.  At some point - probably about five years or so - equilibrium is reached where the dirt "output" and "input" are in equilbirium.

And that, dear TUGgers, is the essence of sustainable housekeeping.  Minimal carbon footprint, no use of chemicals. Heck, as plants begin to root in the dust piles and dust bunnies in the corners and under furnitute, it truly does become "green" housekeeping.


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Not til about February. Oh, never mind.   What's blue have to do with it?
> 
> Jim



I knew you guys would have to go there.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 10, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm a big believer in states of equilibrium.
> . . .



Absolutely logical.  This reminds me of the Cat / buttered bread thread!


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 10, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm a big believes in states of equilibrium.
> 
> If you just stop cleaning the house, of course the house gets dirtier. But that's just because there isn't any dirt inside to track outside the house, whereas there's plenty of dirt outside to get tracked inside. Thus, at first all of the movement of dirt is from outside to inside.
> 
> ...


 
Steve, thank you so much for this very scientific analysis.  I can always count on you to explain things just right--so that I can understand them.


----------



## M. Henley (Nov 11, 2009)

*Yeah!!*



pjrose said:


> Absolutely logical.  This reminds me of the Cat / buttered bread thread!



Those were the days, my friend...
:rofl:


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 11, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> I knew you guys would have to go there.



Nice balls!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 11, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> I knew you guys would have to go there.



I've seen these in (generally) buck stores and wondered what's the theory? Looks like it's to beat your clothes into submission. Doesn't seem like it would do the clothes much good. Like beating them on a rock on a riverbank. They get clean but at what cost.

Jim Ricks


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 11, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> I've seen these in (generally) buck stores and wondered what's the theory? Looks like it's to beat your clothes into submission. Doesn't seem like it would do the clothes much good. Like beating them on a rock on a riverbank. They get clean but at what cost.
> 
> Jim Ricks



We used these for awhile and they generally worked on all but highly static cling type garments (nylons & such).  Eventually the balls rolled across the floor and under the counter one too many times and we resumed using dryer sheets.  

I do tend to use a sheet for two or three loads before I grab another however and it seems to work (& rework) just fine.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 11, 2009)

Isn't there also a similar product that (supposedly) cleans your clothes without detergent?  

I believe Consumer Reports did a piece on either the dryer or the washer balls, and concluded they didn't work.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 11, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Htoo0 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew you guys would have to go there.
> ...



Not while they're still blue.


----------



## Arnie (Nov 11, 2009)

*Survivors!!!*

And if anyone does happen to survive those dryer sheets. When you open the windows in your home. That pollutted air will get you for sure. I think those blue balls are safe. Never heard of anyone dying from that.:ignore:Maybe a bit short of breath though.
:hysterical:


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 11, 2009)

Then there's the ones from SNL.......


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 11, 2009)

instead of using dryer sheet use white vinegar in the rinse cycle. in the softener part of the washer use about 4 oz of white vinegar and fill the rest with water. when the clothes come out put in dryer.. 

no static cling and soft clothes.. no chem and no smell and low cost.

we have been doing this for years.. no gunk on washer from softener stuff and clothes smell clean for a change not artificial smell..


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the chuckles.  DW's been using them for a while. Ever since someone told her to check the lint screen after using dryer sheets. (I think the theory is the sheets leave a film on the screen which holds water and therefore must restrict airflow.) Anyway, haven't noticed clothes being damaged. They do seem to work although perhaps not as good as the sheets. They do tend to enjoy getting out and running free. (Like a dog heading for the open door.) They don't leave a scent as do some dryer sheets. (I kind of miss that.) Had one wear out and split. I was just wondering if there were any other Tuggers with blue balls. :ignore:


----------



## swift (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok guys......keep it clean.........


----------



## pjrose (Nov 11, 2009)

swift said:


> Ok guys......keep it clean.........



Goodness Theresa, they're talking about *laundry*!  What could be cleaner than that?    

But let's not forget that this is a G-rated forum!  I don't want my kids wandering by and then making jokes about blue balls.......


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry...  are these better?  I haven't tried them but a quick search found them.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 12, 2009)

pjrose said:


> But let's not forget that this is a G-rated forum! I don't want my kids wandering by and then making jokes about blue balls.......


 
I didn't get it anyway.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 12, 2009)

*Green Cacti*



Htoo0 said:


> Sorry...  are these better?  I haven't tried them but a quick search found them.



I googled it - the jar has little lavender scented soy wax sticks to put inside the cactuses (cacti?)   

And the burning question: Will Theresa be ok with jokes about putting little green cacti in the dryer?


----------



## Htoo0 (Nov 12, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I googled it - the jar has little lavender scented soy wax sticks to put inside the cactuses (cacti?)
> 
> And the burning question: Will Theresa be ok with jokes about putting little green cacti in the dryer?



Guess that could be a prickly subject.  (And to be fair, I should have said, "I was just wondering if any other readers had tried using the blue anti-static dryer balls.")


----------

